# article: Autonomous Vehicle Stocks Are Set for Explosive 10X Gains in a Hurry



## JeanOcelot0 (Dec 30, 2020)

Autonomous Vehicle Stocks Are Set for Explosive 10X Gains in a Hurry


With soaring gas and metal prices, personal transportation is becoming very expensive. As AVs take off, autonomous vehicle stocks will roar.




investorplace.com


----------



## _Tron_ (Feb 9, 2020)

Good call. May be a while though. I am in cooper mines. Every EV needs a lot of copper and their is no good substitute. Copper supplies are less than ideal and will struggle to keep up.


----------



## JeanOcelot0 (Dec 30, 2020)

I'm in margin call for being overly invested in cannabis, so I am going to move some my position into a hopefully marginable AD stock.

EDIT: I'll be going into APTV, LAZR, INVZ, and if/once my cannabis shoots up, I'll look to convert some of my IRA position into these as well.


----------



## Johnny Mnemonic (Sep 24, 2019)

JeanOcelot0 said:


> I'm in margin call for being overly invested in cannabis


----------



## JeanOcelot0 (Dec 30, 2020)

Johnny Mnemonic said:


> View attachment 651696


With my FREE Medicaid expansion for my health care, I'm at what the FIRE community calls "critical mass", so I don't need a job. And yes, the COVID CHEESE had helped to boost my nest egg.


----------

